# ‘49 Shelby Flyer?



## Commish1969 (Aug 3, 2020)

Picked this up awhile ago and am now finally going to start cleaning it up. Pretty sure it’s a 1949 but I know it’s not all correct. This is what I’m starting with. Last photo shows some original paint and screen. Not the original chain guard I’m guessing now. Please feel free to pitch in with any comments. Thanks for looking


----------

